# Hornet's Weekly Sit Down Week #7



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well here we go....Ju1ce finally decided to show up......

we are back after a little break......#s are still not were they should be. What are you all really that afraid of X Hunter? :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You bums have had 2 extra weeks to practice.....go pull em and shooters to the line......

archerycharlie - 30 26 28 30 29 29 27 31 28 32 
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 
hdracer - 30 31 31 30 29 29 31 30 29 32 
NCSUarcher - 29 32 27 32 29 30 31 31 29 29 
Hornet - 31 32 29 32 32 33 31 32 31 32 
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 29 31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31 
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #1....and it looks like AC has been practicing......:wink:

NCSUarcher......sorry....but the PINE is calling

archerycharlie - 30 26 28 30 29 29 27 31 28 32 
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 
hdracer - 30 31 31 30 29 29 31 30 29 32 
NCSUarcher - *29 *32 27 32 29 30 31 31 29 29 
Hornet - 31 32 29 32 32 33 31 32 31 32 
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 29 31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31 
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Didn't know we could turn in two scores. May have to add two rounds together and give myself a chance next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Didn't know we could turn in two scores. May have to add two rounds together and give myself a chance next week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can't....I forgot to take X Hunters out from earlier....he turned in one both weeks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #2....AC....you done gooder on the first end.....but now it's splinter time.....PINE is rough on jeans isn't it 


archerycharlie - 30 *26 *28 30 29 29 27 31 28 32
Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
hdracer - 30 31 31 30 29 29 31 30 29 32
Hornet - 31 32 29 32 32 33 31 32 31 32
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 29 31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #1....and it looks like AC has been practicing......:wink:
> 
> NCSUarcher......sorry....but the PINE is calling
> 
> ...


Dang that didn't take long, oh well somebody has to be first,  
where's the cookies?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

NCSUarcher said:


> Dang that didn't take long, oh well somebody has to be first,
> where's the cookies?


Doesn't look like Nana made it this week. You might want to think about whippin something up over there since you didn't do it over here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #3....and it looks like my ONE bad end caught me early :doh:

Shoots over....good night 

Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
hdracer - 30 31 31 30 29 29 31 30 29 32
Hornet - 31 32 *29 *32 32 33 31 32 31 32
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 29 31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #4.....and look at here.....we have the first shoot off of 2010. 

CherryJu1ce vs hdracer.....go pull em and get back to the line


Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
hdracer - 30 31 31 *30 *29 29 31 30 29 32
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 29 31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 *30 *30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Doesn't look like Nana made it this week. You might want to think about whippin something up over there since you didn't do it over here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dang I always get gipped, I got some lance in my pants.....hornet get your hands out of my pants!:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It looks like you both ukey: under the pressure......but Ju1ce ukey: a little less.

hdracer......thanks for coming out....you ain't gotta go home.....having a seat on the PINE will be fine


hdracer - 30 31 31 30 *29 *29 31 30 29 32
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NCSUarcher said:


> Dang I always get gipped, I got some lance in my pants.....hornet get your hands out of my pants!:mg:


what the hell is a lance :noidea:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

hey,,,where's my score at????


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Dude get out more, Lance Crackers???

http://www.lance.com/img/prod/cat/lg/10.jpg

"I got Lance in my Pants" was their marketing slogan a few years ago. A snack that can fit in your pants pocket...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

and how many times does brad get to shoot??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #5.....man....what is up with the 29s tonight....that is the magic PINE # tonight.....erasmu it's your turn



Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
erasmu - 30 30 32 32 *29 *31 33 30 31 32
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 31 32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> hey,,,where's my score at????






archerpap said:


> and how many times does brad get to shoot??



maybe yours was brad's other score :noidea:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Prolly...i know I didn't shoot a 29 last time, but pretty sure it was a 28


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

at least we shoot the same bows...LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I figured out what happened.....:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

it would be hard to tell us apart, but I'm the better looking one...HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #6....it seems PINE doesn't have a problem dealing with thunderbolts 

Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 29 31 31 31
Thunderbolt - 32 32 33 33 30 *31 *32 31 31 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33 
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah...I'm back!!! lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #7.....I know 7 is known as the lucky #......but 29 must be the bizaro 7

Matty PINE is a sticky wood already so watch that stuff.



Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
Moparmatty - 31 29 31 33 33 33 *29 *31 31 31
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #8......and it's getting late 

at least that's what Spooner said when he just shot that big fat 9 :doh: You know what they say......no quicker way to the PINE then to shoot a 9 


Spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 *31 *32 31
X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 32 31 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #7.....I know 7 is known as the lucky #......but 29 must be the bizaro 7
> 
> Matty PINE is a sticky wood already so watch that stuff.
> 
> ...


Damn 9's!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Tell me about it. One of these days. I swear I'm gonna go to the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Damn 9's!


if your shooting a 29....you can say damn 11s also because they are playing hard to get also.....you missed that once also :doh: Trust me I know I had one too :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Tell me about it. One of these days. I swear I'm gonna go to the end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would have to say......at least you have a shot.....unlike the other NC shooooo......

mouth runners....almost slipped :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9......and it's time to put the Ju1ce up boys.....this is now a big boy party.....

but since he is so young....the PINE won't hurt as much :darkbeer:


X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
CherryJu1ce - 31 32 33 30 30 32 31 *32 *31 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #10....and who is still iiiinnnnn the finals ??????? 

we will have to find out after they pull em 

X Hunter - 33 32 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would have to say......at least you have a shot.....unlike the other NC shooooo......
> 
> mouth runners....almost slipped :wink:


I resent that..... well speaking for myself I don't resent it, indoor aint my game I just like playing in the sandbox with the big kids


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hey Pap, think we've got a shot against two X Hunters.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hurry back Jack.....we got a doozy.....there all still goin' strong......screw Vegas we gotta a battle at the Hive :thumb:


X Hunter - 3332 33 32 33 33 33 33 33 33
Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NCSUarcher said:


> I resent that..... well speaking for myself I don't resent it, indoor aint my game I just like playing in the sandbox with the big kids


all current company from NC is exempt from this statement.....:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, Brad has to shoot twice to beat us...LOL. He's a great guy though. Had a great time shooting with at indoor nat's last year. To bad we couldn't share the stakes at outdoors nat's. Look forward to shooting with and against him more!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I couldn't agree more, Brad and i have shot together quit a bit at our State Tourneys. ( going to get him soon)  Hell of a shooter and good guy.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> all current company from NC is exempt from this statement.....:wink:


Well thanks :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damn you NCSUarcher.....you posted the original right after I posted the correction and I grabbed it and had X Hunter in here twice again :doh:

We aren't going back.....


No cookies for NCSU next time 



Anyway......the final 3......


Hammer X - 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

IDK which is moreexciting..this or watching Kansas getting beat by Cornell!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

dang...spoke to soon. KU up by 3


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> damn you NCSUarcher.....you posted the original right after I posted the correction and I grabbed it and had X Hunter in here twice again :doh:
> 
> We aren't going back.....
> 
> ...



Dang, my bad!!!! I am a rookie after all. Good thing I have some Lance in my Pants.....LOL!

Seriously sorry I F'd it up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First end of the finals and we are starting on end 5....12 shooters....shooters minus ends is 2.....ends divided by ends is 5 

Everyone help me welcome Hammer X to the PINE 


Hammer X - 33 32 33 *32 *32 33 32 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NCSUarcher said:


> Dang, my bad!!!! I am a rookie after all. Good thing I have some Lance in my Pants.....LOL!
> 
> Seriously sorry I F'd it up.


not a biggie......just bustin' your boys. 

give me a cracker.....please  :darkbeer:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice shooting Hammer.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, see yah next week!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and no we have come down to the final 2.....:clap: They are both regulars in the finals....

the man that gets ukey: when he sees *GREEN * and the leader for SOY that would be _SITTER _of the YEAR :wink: X Hunter


and we have a tie....go pull em...two 33s 

X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hammer X said:


> Thanks, see yah next week!


good shooting  :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

end 2 of the FINALS......and there both still shootin' 

X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 32 33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

that GREEN jug is mine this year...LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

end #3.....and we have a winner winner chicken dinner......

archerpap....is the winner of week 7 :clap: 

X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 *32 *33 33
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 33 33

great shooting everyone....those of you missing this week....time to get your arse on the line


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> that GREEN jug is mine this year...LOL


:chortle: yes it is....:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> and no we have come down to the final 2.....:clap: They are both regulars in the finals....
> 
> the man that gets ukey: when he sees *GREEN * and the leader for SOY that would be _SITTER _of the YEAR :wink: X Hunter
> 
> ...


I like to file a PROTEST, and suggest that our head judge start the scoring on the actual 5th end scores not the 6th. 

You can thank me later Brad. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> I like to file a PROTEST, and suggest that our head judge start the scoring on the actual 5th end scores not the 6th.
> 
> You can thank me later Brad. :wink:


Damn good eye Matty..... i got the shaft again and even kept my mouth shut this time..... THE NERVE OF SOME INSECTS!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would have to say......at least you have a shot.....unlike the other NC shooooo......
> 
> mouth runners....almost slipped :wink:


I appreciate the vote of confidence, now if you can just convince my arrows to quit taking little excursions out of the 10 ring. I keep trying to tell them it's much safer inside than out.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #2....AC....you done gooder on the first end.....but now it's splinter time.....PINE is rough on jeans isn't it
> 
> 
> I haven't worn jeans in many many many years as they bothered my legs. So all i wear are some nice slacks. Splinters are easy to pull out of them also.:smile:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

32s ain't what they used to be:thumbs_do


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep I screwed up on where I started.....but X Hunter still lost.

Scoring should have started on end 5 like stated and not 4....I just highlighted the wrong end....this would have put Hammer X and archerpap in a shootoff with 32s....Hammer X would have still lost to archerpap since Hammer shot a 32 2 ends later to archerpaps 33. 

Then we would have gone back and continued the finals starting the next end on #6.... X Hunter still looses....even if I had started after the shootoff end that put Hammer out....which would have been end #7.... X Hunter still losses as the next end to be used would have been #8. A 33 beats a 32 every time....

So sorry Sugar Bear....your protest is denied....you loose your $$$.

Brad you are still in 2nd place....and still leading the SOY race


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep I screwed up on where I started.....but X Hunter still lost.
> 
> Scoring should have started on end 5 like stated and not 4....I just highlighted the wrong end....this would have put Hammer X and archerpap in a shootoff with 32s....Hammer X would have still lost to archerpap since Hammer shot a 32 2 ends later to archerpaps 33.
> 
> ...


SUGAR BEAR!!!!!! 

:chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry Brad, I tried. But looking back to where the scoring went all wrong and working forward the outcome indeed is the same as orginally scored.

Archerpap in the WINNER!!!!!

Good shooting everyone.

:thumb:

Hope we all shoot this well at LAS.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed the fun and the controversy. Was racked out on the couch after flying/driving back from my daughter's in FL after attending a funeral. Must have been a deep sleep since I didn't feel the splinters I found this morning. :darkbeer: to the winner...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> it would be hard to tell us apart, but I'm the better looking one...HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!


Dude there is a very valid reason why there are no mirrors in your house!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> and how many times does brad get to shoot??


It's a new rule.....


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I see how you are, and are you saying you live in a house of mirrors? Just don't get angry and start throwing stuff. Many years of bad luck. Be better to live in a glass house. We ain't lettin ya shot twice at LAS!! Great shootin!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> I see how you are, and are you saying you live in a house of mirrors? Just don't get angry and start throwing stuff. Many years of bad luck. Be better to live in a glass house. We ain't lettin ya shot twice at LAS!! Great shootin!!!


I didnt say anything about my house.... But I do stay away from mirrors though.....


LAS twice..... That could prove my awsome ability so show off my swing capability from a good score to a crap one or vice versa


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

So I take it you got the bugs worked out of it?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> So I take it you got the bugs worked out of it?


Gettin better.... Took those horrible things called spirals off my bow.... Helped a TON.... Guess im just a C.5+ kinda guy


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

hmmmmm......is that an echo I hear in here all of a sudden....."hello........hellllllooooooo......heeeeellllllllooooo" 



X Hunter said:


> Gettin better.... Took those horrible things called spirals off my bow.... Helped a TON.... Guess im just a C.5+ kinda guy


----------

